# Anyone know how to use Halfords 6 function computer?



## mmace (29 Apr 2008)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...1456_crumb_33980-31270_parentcategoryrn_31456

got one with my bike today, no instructions, need to set clock and change from km/h to mph

anyone know how?


----------



## Brock (29 Apr 2008)

There's a link to an instruction .pdf on that very page!
www.halfords.com/wcsstore/libraries/document/cycle658617.pdf

I think it's a little rubber reset button on the back, probably one of those you need a pin or something to press.


----------



## mmace (29 Apr 2008)

duh, must be blind today!
cheers for that!


----------



## mmace (29 Apr 2008)

got the time set, thanks, nothing in there about changing from km/h to mph though, anyone got one and know what to do?


----------



## craigwend (29 Apr 2008)

Top of page 2 print it out!!!!!!


----------



## mmace (29 Apr 2008)

cheers, had to do a reset to get to that point


----------

